# To Vacation OR Not To Vacation



## lady_bug81 (Aug 10, 2019)

I admit I was sneaky...for the fact that I knew my partner didnt want my child to go but how could I pass this opportunity up. A free vacation with both my children to a far away destination. So the truth came out and my partner lost their mind. Gave me an ultimatum to cancel it. I did not cancel the trip. So they are now taking their own vacation since I did. 

I feel this is petty of them...not very adult like. It's made me question a lot of their antics over the years.....

I suggested we all go together on a different trip next year if they don't go. But they don't agree, said it's not fair we get to go kn vacation and theh don't? 

I'm tired and defeated feeling...


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Not sure I 100% understand here. YOU went behind your H's back and took your kids on a vacation without him?
And he got pissed off, and went someplace on his own?
First, being sneaky about going away is a crap thing to do to your H. Second, why couldn't HE go with you? Why did you have to go on your own?

Him going on his own is just his way of evening the score here, and while not the most mature thing, I think he is within his rights to do so. If he works, and DOESN'T get to go on vacation because you already did (has to wait until next year so that you all can go) -- HOW is that fair to him?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I have no idea what actually went on here. OP can you please explain further exactly what happened?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lady_bug81 said:


> I admit I was sneaky...for the fact that I knew my partner didnt want my child to go but how could I pass this opportunity up. A free vacation with both my children to a far away destination. So the truth came out and my partner lost their mind. Gave me an ultimatum to cancel it. I did not cancel the trip. So they are now taking their own vacation since I did.
> 
> I feel this is petty of them...not very adult like. It's made me question a lot of their antics over the years.....
> 
> ...


I agree that your post is confusing.

There are two children here. How old are the children? Do they live you full time?

One of them is your child (child1). I assume from a different relationship.

Is the other child your partner's child (child2) from a previous relationship. Or are you also the mother of this child?

It sounds like your partner was ok with child2 going on the vacation, but not ok with child1 going. Is that right? If so, why didn't he want child1 to go?

Was your partner going to go on this vacation at first but then decided not to when they found out that both children were included? Or were you the only one who planned to go on this vacation with the child(ren)? 

Why was this vacation free? Who was paying for it? If it was free, why does your partner thing they had the right to decide if one of the children could not go?


I'm just trying to understand.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

The comment "petty" really sticks out, but I'm also confused as the rest understanding the events in your post. What gives you the right to lie and manipulate things to your favor and then get pissy because your partner retaliated? 

Sure doesn't sound like a healthy relationship.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

No one understands the details of this. What exactly happened?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I would assume that one of your family members (or friend) paid for this vacation.
For you and your children, only.... ?

You only, because they do not like your husband.
Sounds like you do not like him either, too, three, four.

Oh, my...



KB-


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Only Zoltoff the mind reader understands this post..........WTF?


----------

